# Birchbox February 2016 **Spoilers**



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 15, 2016)

PYS Spoilers for February are posted on MSA!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/01/birchbox-february-2016-sample-choice-curated-box-coupon.html

ARROW BOOST Color Enhancing Lip Balm

Whish Cleansing Oil

Hey Honey Take It Off Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask

REN Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask

And here is the Curated Date Night box:

Amika Blowout Spray

Whish Renewing Mud Mask

Catherine Malandrino Romance de Provence Perfume

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Brightening Illuminator

OCC Lip Tar in Strumpet


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm, I want the arrow and the whish items. I'll probably buy the featured box as a one off. 

ETA: Ugh I just hate the shaky, man on the street, I filmed this while standing beside you, periscope version of the sample reveals.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> ETA: Ugh I just hate the shaky, man on the street, I filmed this while standing beside you, periscope version of the sample reveals.


I'm definitely not a fan of periscope in this context. I think it is much more useful for street/civilian level news dissemination, etc. The video was a mess, low quality, and choppy.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 15, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of periscope in this context. I think it is much more useful for street/civilian level news dissemination, etc. The video was a mess, low quality, and choppy.


And. So. Long!!!! Holy crap, that felt longer than second grade.

They didn't get to the Plus items until at least 16 minutes in, so I'll post them here for anyone who wasn't drunk enough to keep watching:

Rifle Paper stationary set

Lacy thong underwear (don't remember the brand, but it was a 2-pack)

Umbra Jewelry rack and picture frame set

Jar candle (don't know the brand, scent was "Dreamer"

Stud earrings (don't know brand, but they came in a glass vial)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not even attempting to find BB videos anywhere but Youtube.  So, thanks for posting the PYS choices

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee  

I'm interested in the new Arrow products, but I have way too many lip balms.  I might end up trying the Ren mask.  I like the Ren brand, but it is expensive.

The featured box is not great this month in my opinion.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought it was weird that the only Arrow product up for sample choice was the lip balm. A) it's not that it exciting; and B) it's also the same Arrow product that's in the upcoming Strong Start box. I'd think they'd be trying to get all the various products out there for reviews/word of mouth purposes.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm excited about the lip balm so it looks like I'm in for another month. I just hope the other samples are good. I might update my profile.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't have the patience to watch videos. I can barely watch some YouTube videos so anything outside of that is really a stretch for me especially if if they are product feature type videos and/or selling something. Thanks so much for posting @@Jay.Aitch.Gee!! I might go for the REN mask or just leave it up to chance. I wanted to try the new Arriw line but don't need another lip balm.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2016)

I will choose the arrow lip balm if it is still available for me to pick. Does anyone know when the pick date is?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 16, 2016)

I will probably go for the REN mask.  I am going to look for the video, as I like seeing the items presented....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 16, 2016)

oh man, I just watched the video  -- that is one hot mess.  I love their old youtube vids with the information.  This is horrible.

over 20 minutes!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is the link in case someone wants to watch. My curiosity got the best of me and I just watched it. Oh boy!

https://www.periscope.tv/birchbox/1RDxljzPOlqGL

Here is the other video from Facebook that will not make you dizzy https://www.facebook.com/Birchbox/videos/10153452075501647/


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, these periscope videos are way too long. My kids won't let me watch a five minute video, let alone 20+.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm interested in the arrow balm - hoping it's like the Jane Iredale from a few months ago that I loved!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll probably go with the Arrow balm or just leave it up to chance. This is one of the few months that I'm not interested in the curated box.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 16, 2016)

I was about to buy the Arrow lip balm last week but went with something else, so I'll definitely pick that. Based on the other choices, I'll probably go down to just one box this month.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jan 16, 2016)

I just finished my second sample of the Ren mask and kept the tube thinking I may buy it. But this works too. I think I will choose it for both boxes and hope for non-identical boxes otherwise.


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jan 16, 2016)

oh my nerves!

Rachel and her constant hair petting, Lorelei and her vocal fry.... I'm losing my mind. 

I know this is my issue, not theirs, but it is a reason I don't like these long drawn out videos. They need to edit that stuff down!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 16, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> oh my nerves!
> 
> Rachel and her constant hair petting, Lorelei and her vocal fry.... I'm losing my mind.
> 
> I know this is my issue, not theirs, but it is a reason I don't like these long drawn out videos. They need to edit that stuff down!


I totally agree! These are the things that stood out to me as well!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Excited about the Hey Honey mask! I got it from Ipsy once a year or two ago and loved it, but it's pretty expensive full-sized. Not loving the other sample choices (except for the Arrow lip balm but I'm getting that in the Strong Start LE box) or the curated box this month, though the OCC lip tar looks pretty on Lorelei.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 16, 2016)

Probably going to get the Arrow lip balm

I wish that they would have done the announcements on their regular Youtube account!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Queennie said:


> Probably going to get the Arrow lip balm
> 
> I wish that they would have done the announcements on their regular Youtube account!


I believe they said they would post a regular video next week, this was just a pre-preview thing.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jan 17, 2016)

The curated box looks awfully cruddy to me. I wouldn't mind having the lip tar though. The highlighter and the mud mask are kind of meh and the other two items are bleh. I got the hair product in a past box and didn't like it and no one wants the perfume sample. 

So I guess I'm gonna try for sample choice (this didn't go well for me last month). I'm leaning towards the lip balm. I'm still considering the cleansing oil but I don't like that I can't find anything on it yet. I've gotten both the masks before. They are alright but I personally have never seen the wow factor with these. I do much better with everything Paula's Choice. I literally don't want to buy or try (even though I've tried everything) any other skincare. I really wish Sephora or Ulta sold them so I could rack up some rewards. It would be so nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't mind the perfume sample, I'm actually looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2016)

I got the email about sample choice reveals but the "customize my box" page isn't working/loading yet.

ETA: jk it's working now. But it's just the video, the shorter video!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jan 19, 2016)

I tried watching the sample reveal video they were doing live on FB while waiting for my DD to get out of school....that was one hot mess. I couldn't stand it! Thank you for posting the choices here!! 

I'm really looking forward to the Hey Honey peel--like a previous poster, I got it in an ipsy bag before, and loved it! My husband even let me put it on him LOL nothing else seems to grab my attention :/


----------



## aaclever (Jan 23, 2016)

Just a heads up!  In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for  $2 work!  I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are  full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jan 24, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Just a heads up!  In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for  $2 work!  I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are  full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


Woah, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 24, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Just a heads up! In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for $2 work! I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


Thank you! I got the anti-aging and dry skin


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 24, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Just a heads up!  In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for  $2 work!  I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are  full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


Thanks a lot!

I just placed 4 orders to get one of each. First 2 orders went through ("processing"), but the last 2 are "under review" although I received confirmation emails for them :/

Have you seen "under review" status before?

At least first 2 were moisturizing and anti-aging samplers (the ones I wanted most), so I won't be upset even if they cancel the last 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 24, 2016)

I've had the "under review" status once. It was because I purchased two gift subs back to back and the totals were identical. I think they just wanted to be sure it wasn't a duplicate order.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 24, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I've had the "under review" status once. It was because I purchased two gift subs back to back and the totals were identical. I think they just wanted to be sure it wasn't a duplicate order.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There was no mention of the code or sampler GWP on the order details page or confirmation email. Hope there won't be any issues.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 24, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There was no mention of the code or sampler GWP on the order details page or confirmation email. Hope there won't be any issues.


Same here! I hate when that happens.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 24, 2016)

So are aces not longer getting first dibs on sample choice? Bc both my accts say 1/30 vs. 1/26 if I refer a friend...


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 24, 2016)

ViciousT said:


> So are aces not longer getting first dibs on sample choice? Bc both my accts say 1/30 vs. 1/26 if I refer a friend...


They've been messing with people about that for months. Every time a video comes out they only talk about referrals. Their website doesn't specify that aces get first choice, but I know for January I did.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 24, 2016)

Does anyone know, If I wanted to get another February box, what is the 1 st day I can sub?? Bc right now they said they would send a Jan??


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 24, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Does anyone know, If I wanted to get another February box, what is the 1 st day I can sub?? Bc right now they said they would send a Jan??


You should be safe after February 1st.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Just a heads up!  In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for  $2 work!  I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are  full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


Did the sample pack show up on your order confirmation page/emails?


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 25, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> They've been messing with people about that for months. Every time a video comes out they only talk about referrals. Their website doesn't specify that aces get first choice, but I know for January I did.


Wasn't that one of the perks of being an ace...first dibs? I mean...free shipping yay...but is birchbox about to go all ipsy on us...


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 26, 2016)

I still haven't decided what to pick. I just broke down and ordered the strong start LE box, so I don't want to leave it up to chance as I'd rather not get another lip balm (even if I like it). I've sample the Ren mask before and I do like it a lot... So trying to decide between a sure thing and trying something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

Sample choice is up. Aces still go a day early (I just made my selection). I chose the lip balm.


----------



## laura10801 (Jan 27, 2016)

I went lip balm as well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2016)

I picked the lip balm and the cleaning oil for my two boxes. 

If the featured box can be purchased, I'll probably get that as well.


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 27, 2016)

I really want the lip balm, but I have a feeling it will be gone before I even get a chance to choose my sample. If it's gone before I have a chance to pick, I will just leave it to chance lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2016)

I picked the Whish Cleansing Oil. I was going to get the lip balm, but I plan on buying the Strong Start box, so I didn't want two.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2016)

You can purchase the date night box here:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/date-night-featured-box-23994


----------



## aaclever (Jan 27, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Just a heads up!  In the bonus shop they have 4 different deluxe skin care samples (oily, Sensitive, moisturizing and anti-aging) with any full price skin care product!! And the LA Fresh 3 pack facial cloths for  $2 work!  I bought it twice and got the oily and sensitive skin!! Some of the deluxe samples are  full size sheet sheet masks, like Dr. Jart!


soo i got the facial cloths today.. and no sample pack....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry if i lead you all astray.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 27, 2016)

I reserved the lip balm! Very excited. I'm interested to see if it even makes it to sample choice for everyone tomorrow, seems like everyone is snatching it up!


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2016)

aaclever said:


> soo i got the facial cloths today.. and no sample pack....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry if i lead you all astray.


Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you contact them? They should definitely send the sample pack since the code is applied with no issues.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2016)

I chose the lip balm also. I've been wanting to try the line since it came out.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 27, 2016)

aaclever said:


> soo i got the facial cloths today.. and no sample pack....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry if i lead you all astray.


Oh no!! Mine should be here Friday, I really hope the samples are there


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2016)

@@bliss10977 @@aaclever Did you see they just changed the description to "$35+ orders"? This is so sneaky! I I will definitely email them if my sample packs are not included.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 27, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> @@bliss10977 @@aaclever Did you see they just changed the description to "$35+ orders"? This is so sneaky! I I will definitely email them if my sample packs are not included.


No! That's very sneaky. Ughhh I placed a few orders, so I'm dreading the headache it'll create if I have to contact them.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 27, 2016)

I went with the lip balm, also. Not interested in any of the masks right now, as my skin is so dry in the cold Wisconsin air. Only nourishing/hydrating products for me right now! I already have 3 pH-sensitive lip balms from Birchbox (the pink and peach Jane Iredale balms and the IPKN Twinkle Lips,) so what's one more, right?

I've been waiting and waiting and WAITING for the Arrow set to be available, but it's never come into stock yet. I'm much more interested in this line than in LOC, though the two LOC eye shadow sticks I got weren't bad.

I think this will be the first time that I haven't purchased the curated box on it's own. I already own the Amika spray (it's good, but I don't need more) and the CM perfume (meh, didn't like either CM scent so far). Don't need any more highlighting products at this point, don't really like Whish products, and don't need/want another super-pigmented opaque lippie right now, either.

Fingers crossed that March will be more exciting!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2016)

aaclever said:


> soo i got the facial cloths today.. and no sample pack....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry if i lead you all astray.


Crap! I have four of them coming lol! oh well.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2016)

I went with the ren because it had such great reviews. People on the sephora site said it helps with dryness and acne scars. 

Also it seems like everyone wants the lip balm and I already know it will just disappear into one of the giant stash piles that never gets used.  There is one in my bedroom, one in my purse and one at my desk at work.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2016)

I got the lip balm lol


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I went with the ren because it had such great reviews. People on the sephora site said it helps with dryness and acne scars.
> 
> Also it seems like everyone wants the lip balm and I already know it will just disappear into one of the giant stash piles that never gets used.  There is one in my bedroom, one in my purse and one at my desk at work.


I received that Ren mask in one of the past Beautyfix boxes and it really is good. The texture is more balmy, different than other masks, and it nourishes well.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2016)

I was really contemplating getting the Ren mask but at the last minute went for the lip balm only because my curiosity got the best of me. I really want to try the new line although I don't need another lip balm. I hope this one doesn't make my lips bright pink like some of the other color enhancing ones I've tried before.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Jan 27, 2016)

I reserved the lip balm on one account and Hey Honey on the other. Primarily because it's already become an amusing joke with the boyfriend.


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 27, 2016)

aaclever said:


> soo i got the facial cloths today.. and no sample pack....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry if i lead you all astray.



I got my order today and the sample pack was in it.  (I ordered a $6 mask)


----------



## aaclever (Jan 27, 2016)

I will send them an email! Thanks!! Wishing everyone else luck!



lucyla8 said:


> I got my order today and the sample pack was in it. (I ordered a $6 mask)


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2016)

So no add-on choices for February box?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 28, 2016)

H_D said:


> So no add-on choices for February box?


I had the option for choosing some kits and products. Some were sold out. Does your page not show the options?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 28, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I received that Ren mask in one of the past Beautyfix boxes and it really is good. The texture is more balmy, different than other masks, and it nourishes well.


I picked the Ren mask too.  I'm excited to see what else is in the boxes this month!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 28, 2016)

lucyla8 said:


> I got my order today and the sample pack was in it. (I ordered a $6 mask)


I just got the same with my Dr Jart mask, yay!! Fingers crossed for the others coming.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 28, 2016)

I did end up picking the Arrow lip balm like I knew I would! I've heard great things about the Ren mask, but I received it in some box months ago (I think it was Beauty Fix), and I still haven't used it! I still want to but I am more of a sheet mask person than a put stuff on your face and wash it off person.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 28, 2016)

I picked the Whish. I got the Fresh start box so I already have a lip balm and I got the Hey Honey in Ipsy last year (and still have to use it) and I'm got the Ren with a Sephora order. I like the sample choices though so I'm hoping February is a good month, because I keep debating if I should cancel or not.


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 28, 2016)

I checked early this morning and sample choice was up for me. I'm happy because I got the lip balm I wanted, I thought it'd be gone by the time I got to pick. I didn't receive the email letting me know it was up and running though.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a hard time deciding what to pick this month, but I ended up getting the lip balm. I'm a chapstick and lip balm addict so I figured I couldn't go wrong with that choice.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 28, 2016)

aaclever said:


> I will send them an email! Thanks!! Wishing everyone else luck!


I received all 4 of my orders today and all sample packs were included.

Did you receive a reply?

Hope you get yours soon, too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I received all 4 of my orders today and all sample packs were included.
> 
> Did you receive a reply?
> 
> Hope you get yours soon, too.


Three of my four orders arrived with sample packs, waiting on one last one.


----------



## Sadejane (Jan 28, 2016)

I have two accounts (I'm Ace on one and chose the curated box yesterday).  I just got the email on my other account to select my sample, but. . . they all show as sold out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

On the plus side, it will be fun to get a box where every single item is a surprise.  I was really hoping for the Arrow lip balm though, since I only have about 20 other lip balms floating around my condo, purse, overnight bag, work bag, etc. . .ha (I have this weird fascination with lip balms!).


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 28, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> I picked the Whish. I got the Fresh start box so I already have a lip balm and I got the Hey Honey in Ipsy last year (and still have to use it) and I'm got the Ren with a Sephora order. I like the sample choices though so I'm hoping February is a good month, because I keep debating if I should cancel or not.


How do you like the lip balm?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 29, 2016)

BlackMagicRose said:


> How do you like the lip balm?


It's nice. It turns a really pretty natural color on my lips and it's okay at moisturizing too. It's totally overpriced for what it is, but it's pretty nice.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 29, 2016)

My Arrow balm arrived in Strong Start box today.
I have used many pH sensitive balms (my favorites are Dior LipGlow and IPKN twinkle lips) and this one was a bit stickier/greasier than others. It felt a bit like Maybelline Baby Lips. Packaging colors are nice but the plastic material felt a bit cheap for a $14 lipbalm. It's nice to try but I don't think I'll purchase it on its own.
The shade I got on my lips was dark pink/rosie. Others usually create lighter pinks.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 29, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> My Arrow balm arrived in Strong Start box today.
> 
> I have used many pH sensitive balms (my favorites are Dior LipGlow and IPKN twinkle lips) and this one was a bit stickier/greasier than others. It felt a bit like Maybelline Baby Lips. Packaging colors are nice but the plastic material felt a bit cheap for a $14 lipbalm. It's nice to try but I don't think I'll purchase it on its own.
> 
> The shade I got on my lips was dark pink/rosie. Others usually create lighter pinks.


I really like Baby Lips, so this is probably a good PYS for me. I definitely wouldn't pay $14 for it.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Jan 29, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> I have two accounts (I'm Ace on one and chose the curated box yesterday).  I just got the email on my other account to select my sample, but. . . they all show as sold out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On the plus side, it will be fun to get a box where every single item is a surprise.  I was really hoping for the Arrow lip balm though, since I only have about 20 other lip balms floating around my condo, purse, overnight bag, work bag, etc. . .ha (I have this weird fascination with lip balms!).


You don't have to wait for the email technically, it'll still be a day later for your non ace, but mine was up around 2 hours before I got the emails. I always just refer the same email account to get the early access. Doesn't hurt anything. Not like they have to sign up.


----------



## H_D (Jan 29, 2016)

Reija said:


> I had the option for choosing some kits and products. Some were sold out. Does your page not show the options?


hmm weird, no mine doesn't. Only allowed me to choose a sample choice but nothing else on my page. I need to find out why I didn't get any choices for add ons.


----------



## H_D (Jan 29, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I really like Baby Lips, so this is probably a good PYS for me. I definitely wouldn't pay $14 for it.





pearldrop said:


> My Arrow balm arrived in Strong Start box today.
> 
> I have used many pH sensitive balms (my favorites are Dior LipGlow and IPKN twinkle lips) and this one was a bit stickier/greasier than others. It felt a bit like Maybelline Baby Lips. Packaging colors are nice but the plastic material felt a bit cheap for a $14 lipbalm. It's nice to try but I don't think I'll purchase it on its own.
> 
> The shade I got on my lips was dark pink/rosie. Others usually create lighter pinks.


Weird, it used to say either $8 or $9 for the lip balm and now it shows it is $14??  I wouldn't pay $14 for it either but did think about getting it when it was cheaper. Glad I picked it for my box because I do want to try it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2016)

Well this is interesting!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-29/birchbox-cuts-15-of-staff-amid-tech-startup-belt-tightening

Thoughts? Staff cutting and suspending Canadian operations! Wow!


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jan 30, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well this is interesting!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-29/birchbox-cuts-15-of-staff-amid-tech-startup-belt-tightening
> 
> Thoughts? Staff cutting and suspending Canadian operations! Wow!


I just came to see if anyone posted about this! This article was on Inc. (but requires login)

http://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/birchbox-lays-off-15-percent-of-staff.html#_=_

I am a former 2-box subscriber and recently quit and used up all of my points. I looked at all the makeup and skincare I bought last year and realized that the things I loved most didn't come from Birchbox.


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well this is interesting!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-29/birchbox-cuts-15-of-staff-amid-tech-startup-belt-tightening
> 
> Thoughts? Staff cutting and suspending Canadian operations! Wow!


This makes me sad (I'm in Canada) I like birchbox! I will be sad to see them go.


----------



## laura10801 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well this is interesting!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-29/birchbox-cuts-15-of-staff-amid-tech-startup-belt-tightening
> 
> Thoughts? Staff cutting and suspending Canadian operations! Wow!


I find this kind of annoying in a way I can't quite describe. I admit I just skimmed the article, so maybe I missed something. They just launched their own product lines, opened a couple of brick and mortar stores, and a couple of weeks after one of their launches, they have lay offs. How could they have not had some idea they weren't doing so well? Why keep expanding when lay offs are imminent? I feel sorry for everyone out of a job.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 31, 2016)

laura10801 said:


> I find this kind of annoying in a way I can't quite describe. I admit I just skimmed the article, so maybe I missed something. They just launched their own product lines, opened a couple of brick and mortar stores, and a couple of weeks after one of their launches, they have lay offs. How could they have not had some idea they weren't doing so well? Why keep expanding when lay offs are imminent? I feel sorry for everyone out of a job.


I think Ipsy is hurting too.  It's hard to tell if anyone is actually doing well in a saturated market.  This might be why Sephora Play just got pushed to 2017.  I also kept hearing Katia or one of the big shots implying that they actually want to move away from being a subscription sampling business.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 31, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I also kept hearing Katia or one of the big shots implying that they actually want to move away from being a subscription sampling business.


I was expecting this from all those new physical stores and in house brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When the co-founder (co-CEO) Hayley Barna was stepping down last year, I heard it was because of the vision conflict between her and Katia. Probably Hayley was the one who was passionate about subscription part.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 1, 2016)

I checked the February cheat link, even though it's only the 1st, because I am a legitimate crazy person. No products loaded yet, but the February banner is displaying!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2016)

I got my date night box today. The OCC lip color is so pretty!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 1, 2016)

If the pick your sample choices aren't great for March I'm taking a birch box break so I'm going to try to avoid spoilers and be surprised. I hope it's a good one.

Ideal last box: (this will never happen) arrow Balm, beauty blender lol, chauo chocolate, sheet mask, beauty protector hair mask, nail wrap/ decal


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 2, 2016)

Shayleemeadows said:


> If the pick your sample choices aren't great for March I'm taking a birch box break so I'm going to try to avoid spoilers and be surprised. I hope it's a good one.
> 
> Ideal last box: (this will never happen) arrow Balm, beauty blender lol, chauo chocolate, sheet mask, beauty protector hair mask, nail wrap/ decal


I'm almost (almost) hoping the March sample choices aren't great because I did a gift subscription for myself back to my first account with points and i want to activate my welcome box on a month I won't feel like I'm missing out. Even if the curated box is great but there's only one sample choice I'm interested in... because then I can just get the curated on the side and have way too damn many.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

Box pages, started to load up, but only a couple so far:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2016/february-2016-bb2


----------



## sakura33 (Feb 2, 2016)

My page is up. I am getting a clay cleanser, that Catherine whatever Romance perfume, the arrow lip balm (pick), color club in red, and an argan mask. I don't really need any of these, but nothing is too disappointing.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 2, 2016)

My Feb. page is up too.  I'm getting:

Ren face mask (my PYS)

Paula's Choice Resist C15 super booster - Looks like a vitamin C face serum.  I think I'll like it if it doesn't smell bad. 

Cargo shadow stick - This should be nice since there's 3 colors &amp; they all look usable.

ModelCo lip liner - Not excited for this since I rarely (like never) use lip liner.

Loreal Mythic oil hair mask - I'll try it.

So, it looks like the only thing I won't use is the lip liner.  Not a bad box.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Feb 2, 2016)

My box is also up!

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

Whish Revitalizing Cleansing Oil (pys)

Obliphica Professional Seaberry Serum - Medium to Coarse 

Color Club That's My Jam

Arrow Boost Color Enhancing Lip Balm 

Happy I ended up with the Arrow Lip Balm because it was already sold out when I went to make my pick. I've been wanting to try the Not Soap brand just because I'm curious about the scents. I'm always happy with nail polish and I'm glad I finally get a serum hair product and not a spray. I don't use spray products but I seem to get them in every box.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Feb 2, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> My Feb. page is up too.  I'm getting:
> 
> Ren face mask (my PYS)
> 
> ...


I love the Paula's Choice Resist C15 super booster. It makes my skin so glowy when I use it. Probably the best product for dullness I've found. I always seem to get compliments on my skin when I'm using it regularly.


----------



## carothcj (Feb 2, 2016)

Same box as above.

Not soap, radio body wash- probably in "the stuff that Cupid dips his arrow into". I got this last year and it's okay. Nothing mind blowing. I have a lot of Lush shower gel so I'm not super pumped about this.

Whish revitalizing cleansing oil- PYS and I'm excited about this! I LOVE the whish mud mask that came in the date night box.

Obliphica professional sea berry serum - this says its for medium to coarse hair, but maybe I can use it like and oil treatment and then wash out.

Color club nail polish - I like this okay!

Arrow lip balm - I don't usually love color changing lip stuff but I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 2, 2016)

Just checked and my box page is up too. I'm getting:

L'Oréal Professionnel Mythic Oil Nourishing Masque
Oscar de la Renta Flor Eau de Parfum
REN Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask (PYS)
POP Beauty Matte Velvet Lipstix
Marcelle New·Age 8 in 1 Power Serum

I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting this month except for the perfume sample. Hopefully the lipstick will be a good shade for my complexion...


----------



## laura10801 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash -- Awash in a Field of Four-Leaf Clover
Whish Revitalizing Cleansing Oil

Obliphica Professional Seaberry Serum  - it is for hair and the ingredients indicate it is almost pure silicone, which may be useful to me in the humid summer.
Color Club® That’s My Jam - which is a nail polish



ARROW BOOST Color Enhancing Lip Balm  - my  psy


Not bad
PS: sorry about it all being links, I don't know what happened.


----------



## aaclever (Feb 2, 2016)

Awash in a field of four leaf clovers is my favorite!! I've bought it multiple times, it smells like tea and you can't go wrong with a little extra luck!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the cargo shadow sticks are just one sti, not all three


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

My boxes: 



Hmm this seems to be a popular box I wonder if I'll change?

Box 2:


I only got a second box to get the wish cleaning oil, but I'm getting that with my lip balm box above. If I knew that I would not have picked up a second box.  I don't care for anything but the cream and detangler. Oh well.


----------



## CSCS2 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm getting:

- Juara candlenut body creme

- Hey Honey peel (PYS)

- Klorane dry shampoo

- Pop Beauty matte velvet lipstick

- Arrow Revive cooling cheek tint

Really excited about the cheek tint! I imagine it'll probably be full-sized, and possibly the Pop Beauty lipstick as well. Love the Hey Honey peel and like the dry shampoo and body creme, so overall, great box!


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 2, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> I just came to see if anyone posted about this! This article was on Inc. (but requires login)
> 
> http://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/birchbox-lays-off-15-percent-of-staff.html#_=_
> 
> I am a former 2-box subscriber and recently quit and used up all of my points. I looked at all the makeup and skincare I bought last year and realized that the things I loved most didn't come from Birchbox.


I saw the story on Racked a day or two ago and was kind of surprised.  Birchbox seems to be growing and adding more to their online store all the time.  I wonder if they will eventually end their services in the UK as well?   

I live in Portland where there is a new tech startup on every corner and money has been flowing freely.  I have a friend who works at Airbnb in downtown Portland and their benefits are shocking (free wine and beer all day, a salad bar, snacks, plus a private restaurant with all you can eat local/organic gourmet food). Anyway, now that the stock market isn't doing so well, I think those investors are going to be a lot more conservative with their $$ and the good times will be over for some.  

As for Birchbox, I don't know how they make money from their shop because they always have the best freebies and incentives.  Their points system is so generous that it seems like I always have a $10 or more credit in the shop.  I guess it does make me feel like I can splurge on high end products though.  

My most recent order I placed was the Strong Start box plus something else (total $60) with bonus of grip socks, mystery sample pack, and free shipping.  With my points I only paid $50 for everything and my purchase bumped me up to another $10 shop credit (and after I review my box in February I'll have $20).


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 3, 2016)

I couldn't hold out and had to peek. My day was too boring. Unfortunately my box is pretty boring. 5 item box and 1 is a perfume blech!

In order of interest:

Arrow balm (PYS)

Argan hair mask: I wanted a hair mask, so this is good. I have hair to my waist but I still hope it's more than 1 use.

Borghese cleanser: I like some things from this brand so I might like this.

Color club polish: I have a red polish I like already so I won't get use out of this.

Perfume: This is always a toss up. Perfumes should be extras unless it's a mini rollerball.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine is up, hope it does not change. Arrow lip balm(my choice), Not Radio shower gel (the red one), whish cleansing oil, hair serum and color club nail polish. Pretty descent box. When I clicked on the items it said review for 10 points. May have to go back and do that.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine is up, pretty happy:

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

Dasein Winter Perfume (hate perfumes)

(Malin+Goetz) clarifying clay mask

Parlor leave in conditioner

Arrow lip balm (my pick)

Overall not too bad.

I decided to go back to one box, trying to use stuff up!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Feb 3, 2016)

I think this is the earliest I've had a spoiler up!  

--Hey Honey mask (PYS)

--Argan conditioning mask

--NaoBay Hydraplus cream

--ColorClub nail polish

--POP Beauty lipstick

I hate lipsticks, so that's a bust, but my 6yo will love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And we can have matching nails. Not too bad though, definitely better than the last few months!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I like my box overall - nothing thrilling but it's very practical! Seems winter themed which is great. 

Daesin Winter Fragrance - ooh this is a fancy pants perfume, spruce, lavender, sounds right up my alley! I don't mind perfumes so much as long as they have the mini-sprayer, fingers crossed on that.

Harvey Prince Body Creme - No. Just, no. 

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle - I've gotten this in a MSP but I love it so it's fine on my watch! I have super fine hair and find that this works better than oils for me in the winter.

Supergoop Eye Cream - I like getting eye creams because the samples last a super long time! I just bought a new full-size eye cream but this will go into my stash.

Arrow Balm - My PYS, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2016)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I couldn't hold out and had to peek. My day was too boring. Unfortunately my box is pretty boring. 5 item box and 1 is a perfume blech!
> 
> In order of interest:
> 
> ...


UGH. I'm getting this box too- COMPLETELY terrible box for me except the balm. I am so tired of all the crap I get in my boxes these days. i really think the longer you are with BIrchbox, the worse the boxes get. After my sub runs out in 2 more months, I'm cancelling for good this time unless they change their ways and start, say, letting you customize the boxes more, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Mine is up, hope it does not change. Arrow lip balm(my choice), Not Radio shower gel (the red one), whish cleansing oil, hair serum and color club nail polish. Pretty descent box. When I clicked on the items it said review for 10 points. May have to go back and do that.


I would have been happy with this box because I'd at least like two of the items- the cleansing oil and the balm. The others are just meh to me but this is much better than my box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2016)

Wanna swap any items you're unhappy with this month?

All swap posts and ISO posts go here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138901-birchbox-february-2016-swaps/


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Feb 3, 2016)

Really hoping mine is just messed up because right now it's showing a men's box. As in boxers and cologne. I don't even have a men's subscription!


----------



## H_D (Feb 3, 2016)

Abbigailnb said:


> Really hoping mine is just messed up because right now it's showing a men's box. As in boxers and cologne. I don't even have a men's subscription!


Make sure you review the men items before the change it to the right box, lol!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2016)

Can you do reviews before the 10th? For points, I mean?


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 4, 2016)

I think the cheat links have been disabled.  When I clicked on this one in the forum, it took me to a page and loaded random items and I was not even logged in.  And then I went back to MSA and their cheat link has been disabled also???  So our boxed may be a surprise.  Really hoping mine does not change. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> I think the cheat links have been disabled.  When I clicked on this one in the forum, it took me to a page and loaded random items and I was not even logged in.  And then I went back to MSA and their cheat link has been disabled also???  So our boxed may be a surprise.  Really hoping mine does not change. Fingers crossed.


I think it's just something glitchy going on, I can't even see my previous box pages.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 4, 2016)

Terrible box for me this month, ugh. I'm getting the Beaver Shampoo and Conditioner. This must be a different set than the one from before, as I got that set, too. I'm super annoyed that Birchbox's description of Beaver is that it's a German brand. Everything that comes up when I google the brand points to China.

http://www.beaver-cn.com/about2.asp

Even their "About Us" is all China China China. WTF  :angry:

Otherwise, I'm getting a Tocca perfume, the Arrow lip balm, and Hey Honey mask.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm getting a meh box. Seeing as I'm in Canada, this will be my last box. This is what I'm getting..

Arrow balm (I picked this)

Naobay HydraPlus Cream

Living Proof Restore Mask Treatment

Clean Rain Eau de Parfum (was hoping I'd avoid a fragrance in my last box)

Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster (excited to try this one!)


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 4, 2016)

Both boxes of mine went live yesterday (My sample choices are in the gold boxes). I'm really hoping for the Cupid one from Not Soap, Radio, but all of them sound so funny I can't wait to try one. The only thing that's a disappointment across either box was the red nail polish, but who are we kidding, it's Valentine's Day. I saw this coming. I'd love it except I already have 2 red polishes.






*Box #1:*


Not Soap, Radio - Body Wash
Whish Revitalizing Cleansing Oil
Obliphica Professional Seaberry Serum - Medium to Course
Color Club - That's My Jam
ARROW BOOST Color Enhancin Lip Balm (sample choice)

*Box #2:*


12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair Treatment
Hey Honey Take It Off Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask (sample choice)
TOCCA Eau de Parfum, Emelia
COOLA Face SPF 30 Unscented Matte Tint
ARROW BOOST Color Enhancing Lip Balm

Totally slayed my Ipsy bags this month; again.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2016)

I didn't get my selection.  I emailed birchbox to ask, because I have an email stating that I reserved it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 4, 2016)

If I knew I had a chance of getting a Color Club nail polish I wouldn't have picked the curated box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thats a really pretty red too


----------



## Ashley Losie (Feb 5, 2016)

I like mine this month! Can't remember the last time I liked both birchbox and ipsy

Whish Revitalizing Cleansing Oil

FHI Brands Daily Beauty for Wildlife™ Healing Argan Oil

Sahajan Restorative Eye Cream

The Body Shop Fuji Green Tea Body Butter

ARROW BOOST Color Enhancing Lip Balm (PYS)


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 5, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I think Ipsy is hurting too.  It's hard to tell if anyone is actually doing well in a saturated market.  This might be why Sephora Play just got pushed to 2017.  I also kept hearing Katia or one of the big shots implying that they actually want to move away from being a subscription sampling business.





pearldrop said:


> I was expecting this from all those new physical stores and in house brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> When the co-founder (co-CEO) Hayley Barna was stepping down last year, I heard it was because of the vision conflict between her and Katia. Probably Hayley was the one who was passionate about subscription part.


So would this mean that it turns into stores like Sephora and Ulta (with both an online shop and physical stores)? I kind of like getting samples in the mail to try before I buy something. I wonder how the other subscription box companies (GlossyBox, Allure, PopSugar, etc) are doing.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2016)

My box shipped. I'm trying to stay spoiler free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> My box shipped. I'm trying to stay spoiler free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think I have the self discipline for that! And I'd be scared to hope for the best and get disappointed. I like being able to research how I feel about a product because it usually improves my excitement for something I'd otherwise be like 'why'd you send me this?'.

Just watch your box will beat everyone's because you stayed spoiler free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't see my cheat so I guess I will be spoiler free unintentionally lol


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 5, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> So would this mean that it turns into stores like Sephora and Ulta (with both an online shop and physical stores)? I kind of like getting samples in the mail to try before I buy something. I wonder how the other subscription box companies (GlossyBox, Allure, PopSugar, etc) are doing.


I will be really upset if BB stops sample boxes, too.

I think other boxes are not doing too well either. Today I received an email from Escape Monthly that they are discontinuing, so sad to see good subscription boxes disappear :/


----------



## H_D (Feb 6, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> If I knew I had a chance of getting a Color Club nail polish I wouldn't have picked the curated box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thats a really pretty red too


I got this nail polish. I get nail polish all the time in my BB and I don't even wear nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 6, 2016)

H_D said:


> I got this nail polish. I get nail polish all the time in my BB and I don't even wear nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I usually get it every time they send it out too but I went and picked the curated this time because it has an occ lip tar and the cynthia rowley brightener that I love. Oh well, maybe they might send it my way next month or I might find a trade for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 6, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I will be really upset if BB stops sample boxes, too.
> 
> I think other boxes are not doing too well either. Today I received an email from Escape Monthly that they are discontinuing, so sad to see good subscription boxes disappear :/


Reminds me of a survey they* sent a few months ago. I don't remember the particulars, but some of the questions implied they were considering a Popsugar style of box - lifestyle boxes that include beauty + other items.

*Birchbox


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 6, 2016)

wow got a tracking email this morning already!  Pretty good box for me i think

Arrow boost lip color

Not soap radio body wash

Whish cleansing oil (my pys)

obliphica seaberry serum ? curious about this, says medium to coarse 
color club polish, thats my jam


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I will be really upset if BB stops sample boxes, too.
> 
> I think other boxes are not doing too well either. Today I received an email from Escape Monthly that they are discontinuing, so sad to see good subscription boxes disappear :/


I have a feeling Ipsy and Birchbox will stop doing boxes/bags. Not because they're "doing bad" but because they're focus will shift to something new. I'd be bummed but I have SO MUCH stuff I could stop getting these and still have plenty of makeup/skin care/nail polish/hair care to last a life time.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 6, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I have a feeling Ipsy and Birchbox will stop doing boxes/bags. Not because they're "doing bad" but because they're focus will shift to something new. I'd be bummed but I have SO MUCH stuff I could stop getting these and still have plenty of makeup/skin care/nail polish/hair care to last a life time.


I'd be so bummed!! I don't want a lifestyle box. I like my Birchbox exactly how it is. I don't want a lifestyle box either. If I did, I'd subscribe to one. Maybe they could offer that instead of the curated but I really hope they just keep adding new products and such to their current monthly box program.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 6, 2016)

Some of the box combinations are loaded: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2016/february-2016-bb1


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think they'd shift to another type of box, but get out of the sub box game all together


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 8, 2016)

Warning: this post contains gratuitous petty grouchiness.

So one of my boxes was showing delivery today, but I was skeptical since we're having a mini-blizzard in the northeast today. But despite the odds, the post office came through...

...and delivered it to the wrong mailbox.

Merhh. The tracking on usps shows it was delivered today "in/at mailbox," but when I went to check the mail, there was no box. I live in an apartment complex where the buildings look the same, and sometimes I've received mail for the "Apt. 6" residents of another building in the block. I kinda hope that's what happened, and that whoever received it erroneously will just bring it to my building. But because my life is a never-ending opportunity for farcical performance, OF COURSE this is the box that gets delivered in my cat's name.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 8, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Warning: this post contains gratuitous petty grouchiness.
> 
> So one of my boxes was showing delivery today, but I was skeptical since we're having a mini-blizzard in the northeast today. But despite the odds, the post office came through...
> 
> ...


I know how annoying this situation is :/

Did you receive your other mail today (or see others received mail)? If you did not receive other mail, probably they just didn't go out for delivery today because of the weather but marked your parcel as delivered anyway. Our USPS delivery people (NJ) do it when the weather is bad and attempt to deliver on the next business day. Hope you will receive your box soon. If it does not appear by tomorrow, I'm sure Birchbox can send you another one when you let them know.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 8, 2016)

I just saw a photo of the Arrow cooling cheek tint here, it doesn't look full size.

Pop Beauty product seems full size. Did anyone receive it? What is it?


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 8, 2016)

Birchbox Canada main page has the closing statement now: https://www.birchbox.ca/


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 8, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Warning: this post contains gratuitous petty grouchiness.
> 
> So one of my boxes was showing delivery today, but I was skeptical since we're having a mini-blizzard in the northeast today. But despite the odds, the post office came through...
> 
> ...


Haha I didn't think to do a cat. I did one with the way I spell my name and have since I was like 7 (Sarra) and one legally with my middle name included (Sarah Carol) so I can tell my subscriptions apart. I hope you get your box. That would be so disappointing!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 9, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Warning: this post contains gratuitous petty grouchiness.
> 
> So one of my boxes was showing delivery today, but I was skeptical since we're having a mini-blizzard in the northeast today. But despite the odds, the post office came through...
> 
> ...


It happened to me many times. They probably didn't deliver it at all and you will get your box tomorrow or in few days. It was always like that with me.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks y'all! I helps put my mind at ease a bit. I did get some paper mail, but it was mostly of the supermarket flyer variety. The mail person may just not have been able or wanted to carry packages through the snowfall.


----------



## sakura33 (Feb 9, 2016)

I tried sharing my box on Facebook but didn't get any points- I wrote CS about it and they said you no longer get points for sharing (but can INSPIRE your friends to sign up by sharing and then get 50 points when they do! lol) but she did give me 20 points "for the trouble" so I guess that covers 2 months of not getting that extra benefit...


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 9, 2016)

So I used the cheat before it went offline and was pretty "meh" about my box.  Then I checked again after the cheat went back up and I have a totally different box showing.  This one does NOT have my PYS in it though!  I wouldn't mind so much because the box showing now has the Arrow Lip Balm in it, but the rest of the box really stinks (and I think I already got one of the items before).  :angry:


----------



## mandys (Feb 9, 2016)

thatgeekygirlfriend said:


> Both boxes of mine went live yesterday (My sample choices are in the gold boxes). I'm really hoping for the Cupid one from Not Soap, Radio, but all of them sound so funny I can't wait to try one. The only thing that's a disappointment across either box was the red nail polish, but who are we kidding, it's Valentine's Day. I saw this coming. I'd love it except I already have 2 red polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting your Box #1 and agree about red nail polish. How meh. I am happy with the rest though, looking forward to try the cleansing oil


----------



## H_D (Feb 9, 2016)

JayneDoe13 said:


> So I used the cheat before it went offline and was pretty "meh" about my box.  Then I checked again after the cheat went back up and I have a totally different box showing.  This one does NOT have my PYS in it though!  I wouldn't mind so much because the box showing now has the Arrow Lip Balm in it, but the rest of the box really stinks (and I think I already got one of the items before).  :angry:


Unfortunately I am never one of the lucky ones whose boxes change- I am always stuck with the same crap box as originally shown, lol.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Feb 10, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I tried sharing my box on Facebook but didn't get any points- I wrote CS about it and they said you no longer get points for sharing (but can INSPIRE your friends to sign up by sharing and then get 50 points when they do! lol) but she did give me 20 points "for the trouble" so I guess that covers 2 months of not getting that extra benefit...


Lucky! I emailed CS about that last month and had to go through 2 different reps to get an answer (the header still read that you get 10pts for sharing). The first gave me just a canned response about inviting friends to join, and the 2nd rep have me 10pts since the header was still live. Jealous of your 20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 10, 2016)

Received my box yesterday and this one is going to blow my Ipsy out of the water.  Really like all of my items, especially the lip balm (full size)!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 10, 2016)

My box finally loaded! I'm getting:

Arrow lip balm

Parlor detangling leave-in conditioner

Malin+Goetz clay mask

Dasein Winter perfume

Not Soap, Radio body wash

Overall, I'm pretty content with this month. I just HATE getting perfume samples and I feel like I get them more than 6 times a year.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what Birchbox does if they send you a box without your PYS?  It's the 10th now so aren't the boxes "set in stone" at this point?


----------



## tableandchairs (Feb 10, 2016)

So this is the first month I've been able to resist looking at my cheat (over a year subscriber now! very little will power) and my box isn't scheduled to arrive until next week. Well, I just got an email that said "shop your samples, earn 75 extra points" and not realizing, I looked at it and it shows samples. Can someone who has looked at their cheat or gotten their box tell me if the samples shown in the email are your actual samples, or just generic samples? I am hoping they aren't the ones I'm getting or else I just ruined the surprise for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 10, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Lucky! I emailed CS about that last month and had to go through 2 different reps to get an answer (the header still read that you get 10pts for sharing). The first gave me just a canned response about inviting friends to join, and the 2nd rep have me 10pts since the header was still live. Jealous of your 20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I shared the box today to check, and I did not receive any points. I emailed, and the fairly stock reply was that they discontinued the 10 points for shares on social media program.


----------



## awesomegan13 (Feb 10, 2016)

tableandchairs said:


> So this is the first month I've been able to resist looking at my cheat (over a year subscriber now! very little will power) and my box isn't scheduled to arrive until next week. Well, I just got an email that said "shop your samples, earn 75 extra points" and not realizing, I looked at it and it shows samples. Can someone who has looked at their cheat or gotten their box tell me if the samples shown in the email are your actual samples, or just generic samples? I am hoping they aren't the ones I'm getting or else I just ruined the surprise for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks in advance!


They aren't necessarily your samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> some of them may be, but it's not all from this month's box or anything!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

My box finally came. I had ordered the Amika primer spray as a bonus item and looks like it leaked. The whole box smells like it and had a stain. Luckily the spray was in a plastic bag so it was easier to clean up and didn't leak all the way. I'm happy with my box and looking forward to trying these especially the lip balm (my PYS) and the Borghese cleanser.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 12, 2016)

I just saw on Birchbox Snapchat, https://www.birchbox.pink/ has V-day easter egg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm getting the following:
* Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizer

* Hey Honey Take It Off Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask

* ModelCo Lip Enhancer Illusion Lip Liner

* PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Detangling Leave-In Conditioner

* ARROW REVIVE Cooling Cheek Tint

Looks nice, I haven't tried any of these before.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like a nice box @peardrop! I wonder how the Arrow Cheek tint is. Please let us know when you get your box and have a chance to try it. Would love to know. I was happy with my box because these are things I haven't received or tried before so anything new is always good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 12, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Lucky! I emailed CS about that last month and had to go through 2 different reps to get an answer (the header still read that you get 10pts for sharing). The first gave me just a canned response about inviting friends to join, and the 2nd rep have me 10pts since the header was still live. Jealous of your 20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always do my reviews in the app because I find it to be much quicker and the option to share is still there at the bottom of the review page. I double checked my account and the points were credited.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 12, 2016)

Reija said:


> Looks like a nice box @peardrop! I wonder how the Arrow Cheek tint is. Please let us know when you get your box and have a chance to try it. Would love to know. I was happy with my box because these are things I haven't received or tried before so anything new is always good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sure, I will let you know as soon as it arrives. I am excited to try it, too. Although the sample size seems a bit tiny on Instagram photos, it will at least give an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Your box looks great too @@Reija did you try the Borghese cleanser yet? It looks interesting.

How do you like the lip balm?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2016)

I"m also curious about the cheek tint and the Borghese cleanser! Curious about how you gals like those products.

Re:  Points I also always do my review on the app, it's must faster and get points for sharing on social media.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Feb 12, 2016)

Kimsuebob said:


> I always do my reviews in the app because I find it to be much quicker and the option to share is still there at the bottom of the review page. I double checked my account and the points were credited.


Thanks for the tip! I just checked the app (after updating to the newest version), and I could share from there for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is great since I was 10 pts shy!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 12, 2016)

I will use every thing but this box feels really sparse and not worth $10. After I see what sample choice is and unless the choice is worth $10 to me I'm taking a break.

I'm happy with the lip balm. I'm also excited to try the cleanser and the hair mask. I wish the perfume sample was a spray!!! I also wish the color of the polish was different. I have so many reds from boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Didn't try the Borghese cleanser yet but I'm planning on using it tonight. Didn't have a chance to try the lip balm yet either but will do that tonight.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 12, 2016)

Did all of you receive Dew the Hoola liquid bronzer foil sample in your February BBs?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Did all of you receive Dew the Hoola liquid bronzer foil sample in your February BBs?


I didn't get a foil only a card with pre ordering info


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

I used the Borghese cleanser and was pleasantly surprised. It felt nice and was deep cleaning but not drying. Really happy with this sample. I also like the Arrow lip balm. It's really moisturizing and didn't turn my lips pink like some other lip enhancing lip balms do.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> I didn't get a foil only a card with pre ordering info


Oh, I thought it was foil sample. Thanks for letting me know @Reija.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 13, 2016)

I got my box yesterday.  It turns out it was just an ok box:

*Cargo shadow stick: * the picture on my box page had 3 nice, neutral colors &amp; I would have been happy with ANY one of those colors.  Image my surprise when I opened my Birchbox to find an electric turquoise color pencil.  My teen daughter loves it though &amp; she immediately took it.  So, it worked out.

*Loreal Mythic Oil Masque:  *this sample is huge and smells really nice.  I hope my hair does well with it when I use it.

*ModelCo. lip liner:*  No one in my house will use this one.  Not BB's fault,  just not for me. Trading it.

*Paula's Choice C15 Super booster:*  this smells weird, like medicine &amp; I don't know if I will be putting it on my face.

*Ren glycol mask:*  My PYS - have used before and love it.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 13, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> *Paula's Choice C15 Super booster:* this smells weird, like medicine &amp; I don't know if I will be putting it on my face.


I have used the Paula's C15 super booster before, and I agree about the smell, but it IS an amazing product. Fortunately, the smell fades pretty quickly. I last used it this past summer, and it made my skin smooth, bright, and even - to the point where on several occasions, I didn't feel a need to use any face makeup. Just the C15 and a light moisturizer, and voila: even-toned, glowy skin!

(I love the product so much I can tolerate the initial smell, and while I know PC products avoid fragrance, and this fades pretty quickly, I just wish there was something to be done to make it less off-putting. In my opinion it smells like a combination of something medicinal, an old tea bag, and some kind of grill marinade...)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 13, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> I got my box yesterday. It turns out it was just an ok box:
> 
> *Cargo shadow stick: * the picture on my box page had 3 nice, neutral colors &amp; I would have been happy with ANY one of those colors. Image my surprise when I opened my Birchbox to find an electric turquoise color pencil. My teen daughter loves it though &amp; she immediately took it. So, it worked out.
> 
> ...


The C15 is a fantastic product but yes it smells weird. To me it smells EXACTLY like hot dog water, lol! Like when my kids boil hotdogs and the water that's left over? That smell. It fades fast though.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 13, 2016)

(Cross-posted with the BB limited edition box thread)

There's two new sampler sets in the shop, each $25.

Moisturizers:

https://www.birchbox...ture-matchmaker

Cleansers:

https://www.birchbox...-cleanser-quest

I think I might pick up the moisturizer one!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

The moisturizer one looks tempting!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 14, 2016)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee  @@Krystyn Lowe

I MAY be convinced to try this.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I know many of you love this Paula's Choice C15 product. :luv:  

I am just extremely scent sensitive.   

Maybe I'll try it on my hand first.   :unsure2:


----------



## cg0112358 (Feb 14, 2016)

I missed out on the PYS this month since they were all out by the time I noticed the link. Ironically this has been one of my best boxes in months.

I'm getting

·       The Body Shop Fuji Green Tea Body Butter

·       Whish Renewing Mud Mask

·       Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar Liquid Lipstick in Strumpet

·       PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Detangling Leave-In Conditioner

·       ARROW REVIVE Cooling Cheek Tint


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 16, 2016)

This is where Hayley ended up:

http://recode.net/2016/02/16/birchbox-co-founder-hayley-barna-joins-first-round-capital-as-first-female-partner/


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Did anyone pre-order the Benefit Hoola Bronzer? I have the Hoola regular bronzer and it's great. I wonder how the liquid version is going to be.


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 19, 2016)

I received my February box today with Arrow lip&amp;cheek tint in berry flush. I love the shade, but the color payoff is not as good as Benefit liquid tints. It creates a more even tint result than Benefit's thou.
Consistency if a bit thicker, more of lotion-like. I didn't feel any cooling effect, but overall it seems like a good product.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Frustrated. Still haven't gotten my February box. The original one, the tracking never updated so I emailed them and they said basically "uh oh it's stuck with usps, we will ship you a replacement." Okay no problem. Now this new one is doing the same thing! It was "created" 5 days ago and the shipping hasn't updated since. Conflicted on whether I should wait it out or email again, hate being a whine bag but cmon bb.


----------

